# April- My new kitten



## paulineh (26 June 2013)

I was taking my mare for a walk, as part of her Bare foot rehab, in the woods above my yard. I had my little dog with me and as we went past the lake he went over and was remerging in the bushes he would not come away so I went to see what he was looking at.

This is what I found.






 

She was in a plastic bag, very frightened and wild. I took her to a vets to see if she was microchipped but she is not. She is now in my bedroom hiding under my bed spitting and attacking me with her claws.

She will stay with me for life. Will get her to my own vets to get her vaccinations etc done. She is about 3  ? 4 months old, hence the name April. she will be spayed at some stage. She will also get insured too.


----------



## FubsyMog (26 June 2013)

Poor little thing - I daresay she's landed on her feet now though! And by spaying her, you're helping curtail the mass of kittens she doubtless would otherwise have had. She'll just need time to accustom herself to you and her new surroundings at her own pace. Hope you have many happy times with her


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 June 2013)

well done you and your little dog, hope you have her for many years..


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 June 2013)

Oh she's beautiful and so lucky that you and your dog (and horse) found her. I'm sure that she'll start to tame up soon, cats know when they are on to a good thing.


----------



## CLM (26 June 2013)

Ah poor little thing, what a traumatic time she has had.  I hope she realises soon that her life has taken a dramatic turn for the better.   Food , warmth  and a calm, consistent environment can work wonders.   Good luck with your lovely, pretty April.


----------



## Mrs B (26 June 2013)

Lucky little April!


----------



## Honey08 (26 June 2013)

What a lovely story.  Best of luck to you and April, and clever pup!    How on earth did you get a spitting cat in a bag, dog and horse home?

Dumping a cat is bad enough, but in a plastic bag where it has no chance at all of survival??  People depress me sometimes.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 June 2013)

Poor thing, but well done to your little doggy!

Was she tied up in the bag deliberately or had she just been sheltering in it?


----------



## paulineh (26 June 2013)

The bag was tied not tightly though.

My little dog is a Springer an ex working dog so he knows his job. He was not doing any harm to the kitten just looking at the bag.

Honey08 said "How on earth did you get a spitting cat in a bag, dog and horse home?"  I think she was so shocked that she stayed still, once in the box in my car she was more lively trying to break out. She was very restless at the vets but I had her in a towel.

This evening she is a little bit better, still hiding and spitting but at least she has moved from under my bed.

She is going to my own vets for a check up, to be Microchipped , vaccinated etc. I will also sort out the insurance in the next couple of days although I have signed her up to the "Healthy Pet Club" and I get 4 weeks insurance with  it.


----------



## TrasaM (26 June 2013)

Lucky April that you found her. She's very pretty. I rescued 3 dumped kittens in January all sick, freezing and starving and stranded in the floods. They were so relieved to be put in my car boot in a warm fleece that there wasn't  a squeak from them on the way home. i think they knew they were safe.
Wish I could have kept one but I already have 2. RSPCA took them away to the vet and all survived.


----------



## Jnhuk (26 June 2013)

Lucky, lucky kitten and well done you all! I am impressed how your horse coped with you carrying a cat in a bag home too!


----------



## pines of rome (26 June 2013)

Poor little soul being left like that, thank god you found it! I am sure in time it will come round and love you for the kindness you have shown it!


----------



## paulineh (27 June 2013)

The little devil kept me awake last night running around my room and whining. This morning she has eaten up ,used her litter tray and has become quite friendly unless she feels vulnerable when she still spits at me.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 June 2013)

paulineh said:



			The little devil kept me awake last night running around my room and whining. This morning she has eaten up ,used her litter tray and has become quite friendly unless she feels vulnerable when she still spits at me.
		
Click to expand...

Progress already.  I hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## paulineh (28 June 2013)

Quiet night .little April slept through the night. 

We are getting brave now and having a wonder around upstairs. 

Just need to get her to meet the dogs now. Never had a problem with them catching cats so everything should be fine.


----------



## Elsiecat (28 June 2013)

What a lovely and lucky kitten


----------



## paulineh (28 June 2013)

She met the dogs today. The dogs did not move but she shoot upstairs and back under my bed.

She was getting very brave up until then.


----------



## sarahann1 (28 June 2013)

What a lucky kitty to have found you! 

Re dogs and cats, my little cat is slowly but surely coming round to my pup, it's taken her a few months but we're getting there slowly but surely. She still gives him a skelp now and again but she's not scared, just irritated by his presence


----------



## Highlands (30 June 2013)

I have two 6 week olds, found by a colleague at school in her garden. Very tame and so funny. They have met our cocker spaniels but not our Goldie. Not frightened at all and trying to pounce on muppets tail..... Bold as brass bless them!


----------



## misterjinglejay (1 July 2013)

Oh what a lucky kitten. 
Whenever we see bags by the side of the road, I always have to check there's no pups or kits in them!


----------



## paulineh (2 July 2013)

Took my little girl to the vet this morning for her vaccinations etc. She behaved very very well.


----------



## FubsyMog (2 July 2013)

She sounds like she's  definitely going to make a lovely companion. I think update piccies will be required!


----------



## paulineh (2 July 2013)

My Little dog Jack, he was the one that found April is going to be the pet of the month at our vets.

They pick one of the pets from the surgery each month and this month July they feel that his story is one to tell others.

Jack will win a prize but I do not know what it is yet.

Will try and get some new pictures of little April.


----------



## paulineh (3 July 2013)

Little Aprilis getting vey brave now


----------



## pines of rome (3 July 2013)

Bless her, she looks a happy little girl!


----------



## gracey (3 July 2013)

she is beautiful, and a very lucky little girl, but I think she will think you are the lucky one to have her  .. have fun and enjoy her, she's gorgeous xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2013)

She certainly looks right at home now.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 July 2013)

paulineh said:



			I was taking my mare for a walk, as part of her Bare foot rehab, in the woods above my yard. I had my little dog with me and as we went past the lake he went over and was remerging in the bushes he would not come away so I went to see what he was looking at.

This is what I found.






 

She was in a plastic bag, very frightened and wild. I took her to a vets to see if she was microchipped but she is not. She is now in my bedroom hiding under my bed spitting and attacking me with her claws.

She will stay with me for life. Will get her to my own vets to get her vaccinations etc done. She is about 3  ? 4 months old, hence the name April. she will be spayed at some stage. She will also get insured too.
		
Click to expand...


 Well done you. pretty cat


 if this would  help you I had 3 totally wild feral cats here in the pens rescued from the roads.  We now have Loki purring, smudge is still timid .  But now they are different cats, she will come round  eventually .


----------



## paulineh (5 July 2013)

She was watching the tennis with me this afternoon purring away


----------



## paulineh (19 July 2013)

It is 3weeks since one of my Springers found a little kitten (April) she is going from strength to strength and putting the dogs in their place. She really is a brave little girl.


----------



## CLM (19 July 2013)

That's really good to hear,  the boss of her world already. That's girls for you!  How is she with you?  Has she become totally tame now? I would love to see a new picture too...


----------



## paulineh (22 July 2013)

She is fine with me. Getting very brave now she is allowed in the garden. Back to the vets tomorrow for her second vaccination and to tal about spaying her.


----------



## _GG_ (22 July 2013)

Good dog
Lucky cat

Fabulous person


----------



## paulineh (22 July 2013)

My little one in the garden, the apple tree


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2013)

Lovely update.  She's doing so well.


----------



## paulineh (23 July 2013)

My little girl had her second vaccination and was as good as gold at the vets.

She will be going in in the next 2-3 weeks to be Spayed and Microchipped


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2013)

I bet she's looking forward to that!


----------

